# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  NUOVA ELETTRONICA - Όλα τα τεύχη σε .pdf (ιταλικά)

## genesis

Έπεσα τυχαία πάνω στο link και είπα να το βάλω εδώ για όλους.
http://www.robertobizzarri.net/downl...ica/Fascicoli#

Από μία πρόχειρη ματιά δεν είδα να υπάρχει, όμως αν υπάρχει ήδη παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να διαγράψουν το θέμα.

----------

agis68 (14-04-18), 

andyferraristi (15-04-18), 

Hulk (14-04-18), 

makisvl (13-04-18), 

MitsoulasFm (15-06-18), 

nikman (14-04-18), 

SV1EDG (15-04-18)

----------

